# 2014 chevy cruze diesel



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds like you need to investigate your local lemon laws. Talk to a lemon law lawyer.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I love my diesel, every car maker has lemons though.

Cursing on the internet isn't going to solve anything. Get a lemon lawyer as stated above.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I went through the lemon process before. It is NOT FUN. It takes a long time. Manufacturers do not want to buy back cars. A lawyer is mandatory. I would recommend reaching out to 5-10 lawyers as they won't all respond to you. Go with the best one and be prepared for the process to last 1-2 years. Also, you must keep your car during this process as without the car you have no case. Oh, and your lawyer may flake after a few months in which case you will have to start all over with a new one. It will likely end in a settlement in which you agree to accept a few dollars in order to avoid a court case. Hopefully you fare better. A lemon is no fun at all and I feel for you.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Been there, done that with a Ford. Dealer said he'd make me happy when the courts ordered him to and FOMOCO refused to have anything to do with the situation. After 18 months, I traded the upside down loan car on something else and financed the loss in the new car. Painful in the wallet, but got rid of the one in the arse. Lawyer told me to expect 2 -3 years and a few thousand dollars to litigate the problem, so I just walked away from the POS.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Illinois lemon law is basically three strikes trying to repair a SPECIFIC failure within one year and you're out.

For example, I purchassed a 2000 Cavilier Z-24 automatic, new in November 1999.
Within 100 miles, the trans developed a flare on upshift between second and third....felt like you took it out of gear, raced the engine, and then put it back in gear....rather annoying.

You did not reflash ECM's back then....they were exchanged.
The ECM was replaced.....no joy....flare came back in a few hundred miles.
The dealer then exchanged the trans with a unit from a new car on the lot that did not display this problem.
Same thing within a few hundred miles....the flare returned.....I'm getting annoyed.

Drove it that way for about 5000 miles....just made me insane.
Foretold the dealer it will fail.....no trans can tolerate that for any length of time.
I was right......third gear apply clutch blew apart.....only had first/second/ then.....nothing.
Drove it to the dealer in second.
They rebuilt the unit and I initiated a buyback......three strike rule had been met.....The SPECIFIC failure was the trans or related harnesses or programming.

Took about three months, no lawers.....dealer on my side.
Chevrolet asked me what I wanted.....I responded with, Same car, manual trans.

All agreed....there was a value deduction on the automatic.....so many cents per mile.....nothing extreme.

At least I did not have to deal with depreciation......the manual was perfect.
Back then I replaced a car every year or two....the Cav became a 2001 Monte Carlo.

In the OP's case, multiple failures of different components would negate the 'Three Strike' rule.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You need to dump your car and move on to something else. 

At this point the car could kiss you in the morning and shine your shoes and you'll still hate it based on the vitriol that you've posted. 

Turn the page and move on. 

But my suspicion is that whoever gets the car from you will never have another failure that they find as destabalizing as you do and will grow to appreciate the car. 

Good luck as you move forward in your next automotive ownership.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, I hope it works out for you.


----------

